# First IUI Yesturday Anyone else in the 2ww with me?? I need support!!



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Ive been TTC for 2 years. Started my first cycle of clomid this month only had 1 follicle. I had my IUI yesturday and I dont know how im going to get through this 2ww. Anyone else in the same boat as me Id really like to support each other!!


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Cynthia  

Think we are in a similar boat.... 2 ww buddies  

Been TTC 2 yrs too, see my new member post from earlier today. I had my first unstimulated donor IUI yesterday, been told to test on 1/3/2011. Seems an age away, already imagining symptoms  .

We'll get through it and hopefully get a BFP in 2 weeks time  

Good luck xx


----------



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Omaya!,

Thank you for replying to me Ive been posting on lots of sites and no one ever replys!! I will test on March 2, 2011!! Do u have any pressure or pain still from the IUI? Ive had alot of pressure I hope thats normal


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Cynthia  and welcome to FF 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello again 

It's good to have someone (well probably lots of people!) in the same boat, as Ceri says .

I am meant to be testing on the 1st March . 

Did have quite a bit of crampy type lower abdominal pain too for two days after IUI not sure what that means, if anything 

Keeping fingers crossed   xx


----------



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Omaya 

Just want to see how your doing with this torture!! The stress is Starting to get to me. Ive had the same cramping/pressure since the IUI this whole time it hasnt gone away Im afraid this is NOT normal!  I bled a little during the IUI I think the DR that did it was a bit rough. I took the whole week off of work so I can take it easy and just lay around the house. Ive been sleeping alot and Im so afraid if I lay on a certain side it will prevent the egg from implanting so Im trying to stay on my back whenever I catch myself on one side. Ugh I know Im a bit crazy   

I feel so stressed out cuz if this cycle doesnt work my husband will not be here for the birth of our baby..   Hes deploying to afgahistan in december for 6 months for the military so this is our chance so he can at least spend time with the baby for a bit before he leaves!! Sorry for venting but it feels good to get it off my chest and share it with someone.  Let me know how you are doing!!


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Cynthia 

Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are having cramping and stressing.... I did have to smile/feel relieved a little by some of the things you are thinking/doing cos I have been having similar thoughts and worries myself !

I took it easy on the day of the IUI but had to go back to work on Tuesday, which was good in a way as gave me other things to think about. I was distracted though all week, looking on here and googling various symptoms!! Know it's easy to say but don't put too much stress and pressure on yourself with timings of things, if there is a little beanie growing inside you now the best thing to do is look after it by trying to relax, that's what I keep telling myself anyway . I am a very impatient person so I am finding this terrible too but trying to see it as a test. If we do get BFPs in a weeks time (fingers crossed) then it's fantastic but there is still potentially a lot of angst and waiting for scans etc. Sorry don't mean to sound negative, just trying to give you a taste of all the perspectives I've been thinking of.

It really is good (if you know what I mean) to hear you say those things about which side to lie on etc.. ... I lay on my back with my hips elevated all Monday afternoon! Then on Tuesday night decided lying on my front meant that my uterus was probably sloping down so any swimmers that were still alive might have gravity on their side ... Crazy!!! That's the problem with knowing a bit of anatomy. However, I tried to think logically and decided that is is probably only the first 12hrs that is the influential time. Your uterus isn't a big fluid filled thing, the cavity is actually very small and there is only a potential space there is a thin fluid/mucus lining so if conception has happened and implantation is going to occur position shouldn't matter. I know I keep analyzing my cervical mucus and position and whether my boob are sore for any indication that I might have conceived and implantation is occurring! 

Hey ho those are my reasonings ... Anyway although I might sound less stressed than you I am probably not! We'll get through this next week and let's hope there are BFPs at the end. Make the most of your DH and give him lots of cuddles 

Any more silly thoughts or need to get it off your chest just post or PM me. Chances are I'll be thinking the same things

Lots of love xx


----------



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Omaya,

I finally went back to work today it was a big distraction which is good. I also got my blood drawn today for my progestorone levels did they have you do that too? I want to get excited because this morning I woke up my boobs were swollen and they have been hurting all day i can barely stand a bra. But thats about the only sypmtom i have. It could also be from the hcg shot i got last week so im not guna get my hopes up just yet.

I dont think I told you but I have been pregnant before. 2 years ago I had son conceived naturally. Unfortunately my little guy was born at 6 months and only lived 11 days. We began trying for another baby immediately but 2 years later here I am. The doctors told me since I delivered him so premature my body went all crazy and stopped ovulating...


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Cynthia

Glad you are back at work and being distracting from possible pregnancy symptoms ... I haven't had any blood tests? There does seem to be a lots of differences clinic to clinic... hope it was a positive result  

So sorry to here about your previous bad experience, poor little guy   what a trooper. It must have been and still be awful for you, lots of   

I have had no symptoms whatsoever (apart from excess wind - sorry if that is TMI  ) and am feeling quite negative about anything having happened. I suppose not too long to wait now.... I think the boob-thing is a good sign hope it is a sign of a BFP for you  . What day are you due to do a test? Are you going to/tempted to do one a little early  ?

Take care
xx


----------



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi omaya 

Im sooo tempted to test early but i cant since i took the hcg shot. It would give me a false positive. Im due to test on march 2 so in about one week. My stress level has gone way down now that im busy with work. Im actually really relaxed now

My progestorone test came out good it showed i did ovulate so I  have a little  bit of hope thT i will have a BFP. My boobs are hurting more today so i hope its a good sign. But i still have some cramps i dont know what that means... 

It might b too soon for u to show symptoms hopefully thats the case for u!!!  

Im trying to put smiley faces on this but  im doing it through my phone and its not working!!!  

I was also wondering if your religious at all..? I wasnt too religious especially after my son died but now i started going to church. When i was home all last week i was so bored so i started researching prayers for infertility and motherhood and i came across a website called saint gerard.com He is the saint of motherhood i printed out all the prayers and ive  been praying to him. On the website they had a chart that showed 50% of women became pregnant during fertility treatments while praying to him versus 26% who did not pray at all.  I just wanted to share that with u!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cynthia - I am also testing 2nd March this is my 2nd IUI the first one was a BFN! Good luck with the rest of the 2ww and hope we get our BFP at the end.   
Omaya - I have got wind too but is suppose to be a side effect from the pessaries, don't have anything else though. Good luck.   

Good luck to all on their 2ww.


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi girls 

Glad you are feeling more relaxed Cynthia, I think I am too, thinking if it happens this time it happens   . Great that you definitely ovulated. Don't worry about the smileys I always put loads in and my posts probably look a bit silly  

I am not particularly religious, but I think that is a great little fact and an interesting one .... hope your praying   works this month hun and you get a BFP next week  

Missy123 - oh dear I must be very windy as i'm not even using any pessaries!? Nice to hear from you and I hope you get your BFP next week too  

Hugs to you all    xx


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi girls,

Having a stress this evening as I am having crampy period like sensation/pain and my boobs are ever so slightly tender. My cervix has gone higher up and is softer, was low down and firm this morning!! Clearly I am going mad . 

Just worried as cycles are usually 28/29 days, my last one was 31 (probably due to stress as I knew I was having treatment) so I am day 26 now and although only 10 dpo feel could be about to start period. Plus because of this have diagnosed myself with luteal phase defect. 

I am clearly off my rocker .

Hope you other 2ww-ers are keeping it together and good luck 
Xx


----------



## Cynthia22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello ladys, 

Ugh i gave in and tested early!! I got a BFP.. but i dont know what to think... ive been reading on the internet that it takes 10 days for the hcg shot to get out of your system.  Its been 12 days since i got the shot. So im not getting excited just yet. I do feel weird still and my boobs are hurting worse with every passing day. Im not going to test anymore til march  2 now... 

Omaya- I too feel period like cramps but ive been cramping since the day i got my iui. It could b ur uterus stretching after the egg implanted... hopefully that is it and u dont get Af this month. 

Missy- what is your story ( if you dont mind me asking)...


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning all 

Cynthia that is fantastic, I hope so much it is for real . Surely 12 days is longer than 10 so you'll be in the clear with the hcg shot ? Can I ask if you were on a stimulated cycle? How come you received hcg after IUI - sorry new to this!

Still no period but cramps and boobs a bit sore, due tomorrow or Monday so we'll see. Felt slightly nauseated last night, I had eaten curry but still was quite excited .

Hope everyone has a great weekend and BFPs stay BFPs 

Xx


----------



## Sammywest (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all! I'm in my 2ww and am due to test march 4th I did a test the am and it was BFP! Four days ago it was neg. I'm hoping all is well and I'm sending luck to u all xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cynthia - Wow i so hope that it's still a BFP when you test again, it should be i'm so pleased for you.   
I don't have any symptoms and haven't had any this cycle so i'm not holding much hope. My story is all in my iui diary don't know if you have read any of them. I'm not clever enough to send you a link let me know if you want a read but can't find it i will try and direct you.

Hope you all get BFP this cycle good luck girls.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello ladies








I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site








As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves








It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards








Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
The 2ww board is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0 Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side








Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust xx


----------

